# Wtb old school mono block amps



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I am searching for an old school amp preferably Orion, PPI, Rockford Fosgate, Helix or Genesis 

500-600 watts rms @ 2 ohms 
If it can go down to 1 ohm that would be lovely but not a must. 

Oh shipping would be to Orlando, Florida 32821.

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

When you say old school, what era are you thinking of? Most of the amps in the mid/late 80's and early 90s were multi channel amps that you could bridge to mono. And of those, most did not handle 2Ohm very well if at all.
Orion HCCA were capable as well as the Kicker ZR series but the current draw was huge.
Maybe do some research and narrow it down to some specific amps.
Also, I am not sure Helix was even around back then...I certainly never heard of anyone in NA running Helix.


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Truth be told I am leaning more towards Genesis, Tru Technology or Linear Power


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

ebrahim said:


> Truth be told I am leaning more towards Genesis, Tru Technology or Linear Power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LP's prefer 4 or 8ohm operation. 
Look around for Abyss amps as well. They made much of the early Tru's. You'll find some members here with them.


----------



## INFRNL (Feb 19, 2021)

you should look at the Phoenix Gold zx/ Ti lines. Don't pay attention to the paper specs, those amps were BA and tough to beat but yeah, 2 ch bridged for mono as mentioned. 
I've run 6 JL 10W6's off one, then switched to 3 12w6's. I Believe I only ran a ZX475 for my entire system; subs and 2 6.5's in ea door (single cab truck) It sounded great and could literally take your breathe away. Probably hit harder than my 6 6.5" subs on 2500w i have now


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

ebrahim said:


> Truth be told I am leaning more towards Genesis, Tru Technology or Linear Power
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There a very good group on FB for old school amps. Maybe join and you can get info specific to your needs.
Old School Amplifier... Zapco, PPI, Orion, ADS, Phoenix Gold... | Groups | Facebook


----------

